# Snowny horses



## Nay (Jan 12, 2011)

This is "April" just to give you an idea of how much snow we had today!!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Snow#5561469936289506642

This is my whole bunch

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Snow#5561471292795580082


This is the back of Reggies head, thought it looked cool.

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Snow#5561471300861351330

And this is Major, he is 27 and I have had him since he was 2!!

http://picasaweb.google.com/NadineNat/Snow#5561471311877620658

Can someone walk me through how to directly put a pic from Picasa???? I have tried all the options when I right click on the picture I upload..Please??
Thanks Nay


----------



## Torty Mom (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy cow that is ALOT of snow!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 12, 2011)

Take those links that you posted, and put them in image tags. So it would be


----------



## Nay (Jan 12, 2011)

Kristina,How do I put them in image tags?? Right click somewhere?


----------



## Kristina (Jan 12, 2011)

You can just type it out. Or in the advanced posting mode there is a hyperlink button right above the text box. Just copy and paste the direct link to the pic.


----------



## pdrobber (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm jealous. I wish I had a horse.


----------



## terryo (Jan 12, 2011)

I love that white one Nay. They don't mind the snow?


----------



## Isa (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow! That is a lot of snow! Your horses are so beautiful! I love horses, they are so majestic


----------



## Nay (Jan 14, 2011)

Terry, that's Major , he is an Arab and my 1st horse. Lots of learning on that boy and what a kind soul. He put up with alot from my in experience, and we have both come out better for it. They don't mind the snow, their fur acts as an insulation against it. When I bring them inside and brush them off ,their skin is dry underneath. When you let it melt on them, (not that the barn is a whole lot warmer) but when it melts it can get cold for them. I have never blanketed any of my horses over all these years, with the exception of throwing something on Major when it is going to be wet. The I worry over the old man. Thanks
Here's my view from on top him after all that snow. No one is ever around to take a pic while I am riding so I'll do my best!!

http://lh5.ggpht.com/_aKJO_znVg-4/TTBL-w7JwuI/AAAAAAAAAWo/qsvksGb0LYA/s800/winter 044.jpg


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 14, 2011)

You make me miss having horses.  Looks like they were having fun.


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Jan 14, 2011)

Your horses are beautiful!!! that is a lot of snow


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 14, 2011)

I love that over-the-ears picture!


----------



## pebblelu (Jan 14, 2011)

Your pictures are beautiful. They look like they could be post cards.


----------

